
Apple, Goldman Sachs Team Up on Credit Card Paired with iPhone - uptown
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-goldman-sachs-team-up-on-credit-card-paired-with-iphone-11550750400
======
mckee1
This could obviously have a substantial impact on challenger banks like Monzo
(which I use and love). Not least because it would get around the regulatory
challenges they face in the US.

